

Jobless Grad Sues College for 70G Tuition - DanielBMarkham
http://www.nypost.com/seven/08022009/news/regionalnews/sheep_kinned_182607.htm

======
tokenadult
Earlier HN thread on same issue:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=738906>

